# xhci_hcd Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 0 error

## atzengi25atn

Hi,

I'm having a trouble with the UVC camera driver on an MSI GT70 embedded webcam.

Recently I'm coding with openCV and using the webcam.

Camera works well with the browsers that I'm using google hangouts.

It doesn't work that smoothly with opencv though.

I can get the image from the camera, but when I close the program it throws the following error and disconnects all the USB devices and I'm not able to reach any of them unless I reboot the machine.

There is only one wireless mouse dongle connected to the USB port and I don't think that it consumes all the bandwidth.

And it's odd because it does this not every time I close the program but only sometimes.

```
[  527.186526] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Signal while waiting for configure endpoint command

[  527.186721] usb 3-9: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 0

[  527.186725] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN Set TR Deq Ptr cmd with unknown completion code of 24.

[  532.192760] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI host not responding to stop endpoint command.

[  532.192764] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Assuming host is dying, halting host.

[  532.192785] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: HC died; cleaning up

[  532.192814] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[  532.414236] usb 3-8: USB disconnect, device number 3

[  532.416367] usb 3-9: USB disconnect, device number 4

[  532.523254] usb 3-11: USB disconnect, device number 5
```

```
# uname -a

Linux zengin 3.11.0-gentoo #7 SMP Sat Nov 30 01:05:35 EET 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.11.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.11.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4700MQ_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    32854608 total,  29487064 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Dec 2013 15:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo sunrise rwald x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.linux.org.tr/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/rwald /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 android berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cuda cups cxx daap dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif git gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib multimedia ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opencl opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pyqt4 python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis webkit wps wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

What could cause this error?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## atzengi25atn

Any idea?

It's being really annoying.

When it happens all the USB devices become unusable.

----------

